# Post your DS/3DS :)



## LaurenPuzzle (Feb 20, 2015)

I thought it would be fun for people to post what their DS looks like or what DS they have ! 

Heres mine:







really want a decent case for it  lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 20, 2015)

Eewww new 3DS haha jk

Let me get off my butt an I'll post a pic


----------



## LaurenPuzzle (Feb 20, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Eewww new 3DS haha jk
> 
> Let me get off my butt an I'll post a pic



haha  okays!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2015)

My bby


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 20, 2015)

This is mine (well actually it's the official pic but oh well) got it for christmas!


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 20, 2015)

I was one of the lucky ones! I can't seem to upload a picture, but I have the Majora's Mask 3ds!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 20, 2015)

My New 3DS XL I got a week ago


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 20, 2015)

this is mine c:


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not using it yet, since I need a bigger microSD first.
The one that all my main stuff is still on is a silver/black 3DS XL. I also have a black/blue 2DS.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 84677
> 
> View attachment 84678
> 
> My New 3DS XL I got a week ago



I hate you.

I wanted the red one so badly, but the only colours that were released in the EU were the black and blue.................................................................


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 20, 2015)

This is mine! Featuring a Aomine Daiki charm from battlerobots ~ 
As for the case, it's just a plain TPU case from Hori.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 20, 2015)

Here the current 3DS systems I'm using as of now. The top one is my North American XL model, which is probably going to be replaced by a red New 3DS XL next week. The other system found in the same picture is a New 3DS model from Japan and has Yoshi cover plates (#004).


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 20, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I hate you.
> 
> I wanted the red one so badly, but the only colours that were released in the EU were the black and blue.................................................................



Don't you just hate when they do that? :/


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 20, 2015)

I have the silver Mario and Luigi 3DS...


----------



## Tao (Feb 20, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I hate you.
> 
> I wanted the red one so badly, but the only colours that were released in the EU were the black and blue.................................................................




Same...But actually now looking at a picture of it I would rather have the black one.
I assumed the 'red' one was going to be similar color scheme to the red 3DS XL that was also black in a lot of areas. All red just doesn't look too nice to me.



One thing I wanna know though, do the new 3DS XL's have the little 'area' for putting 'phone charms' on them like the old ones do? Be pretty disappointed if I can't put my Stitch charm on the new XL, yano, since I bought it especially to put on my 3DS :/

It's like one of those stupid details nobody mentions because it's not really that important...Yet I want to know.


----------



## Improv (Feb 20, 2015)

Spoiler:  






so jealous of your new 3ds xl!!


----------



## Iris Mist (Feb 20, 2015)

My 3DS, which I got on launch, and my 2DS. Not planning on getting the New 3DS unless they bring the regular size to North America.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 20, 2015)

Spoiler: nothing special






As you can see I prefer digital games more and I still have like 4 other full games I haven't downloaded xD
Monster Hunters should soon be added to my digital collection

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww crap now it sidewayss


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 20, 2015)

OG- 
? Pink
? Purple
? Red

XL-
? Pink and White
? Pikachu LE





newest system is the MM new 3ds xl
But it now looks like this lol


Spoiler


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 20, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> newest system is the MM new 3ds xl
> But it now looks like this lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's... actually even worse than the guy who microwaved his, congrats.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> That's... actually even worse than the guy who microwaved his, congrats.



Yeah because I tossed this in the microwave and am selling it for $11,000 :') 
Also I'm less likely to be robbed since you can't tell it's the LE. And I've already had two instances of someone trying to steal it, so if this is "worse" than microwaving it, so be it. At least I still have it and won't get robbed for it :>


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 20, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> newest system is the MM new 3ds xl
> But it now looks like this lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh. My. God. 
W...wh....why...?

Edit: I see your response and I understand. But dang. It was so beautiful before.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 20, 2015)

Of course it was nice before, the whole point of getting up and waiting at 6am for it was to get this one specifically. I'm not happy that I have to cover it up because of some jerk offs, but If I'm going to cover it, might as well be something that makes me smile seeing it


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 21, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> Of course it was nice before, the whole point of getting up and waiting at 6am for it was to get this one specifically. I'm not happy that I have to cover it up because of some jerk offs, but If I'm going to cover it, might as well be something that makes me smile seeing it



Do those covers leave any residue of any kind when they are taken off? I always wanted tonget one and now with the new 3ds xl i really want one.

And how has it almost been stolen from you?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Why microwave it and then sell it for 11 grand. I pity the fool that will inevitably buy it for that much.


----------



## LaurenPuzzle (Feb 21, 2015)

mickeydamouse said:


> I was one of the lucky ones! I can't seem to upload a picture, but I have the Majora's Mask 3ds!



Have you tried using tiny pic or image shack ? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Punchyleaf said:


> OG-
> ? Pink
> ? Purple
> ? Red
> ...



Where did you get your cupcake case from omg !


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 21, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Do those covers leave any residue of any kind when they are taken off? I always wanted tonget one and now with the new 3ds xl i really want one.
> 
> And how has it almost been stolen from you?



I have never had residue stick from skins I use  

Once at GameStop when I was going to pay, I had my purse on the counter and some jerk behind me tried to grab it and run. Then I had an almost incident the day I got it at target, there was one guy behind me In line who was like rabid to have one .____. He almost chased me to my car in the lot since I got the last one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaurenPuzzle said:


> Have you tried using tiny pic or image shack ?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I got it from Decal girl, you can either pic from their designs others made or make your own :3 I forgot the name of the person who made this one, but you can definitely find it if you narrow your search down to "girls" and other options


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2015)

I've three themes on rotate: 


Spinner Peach
Spinner Rosalina
Super Mario (Pastel Pink)


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 21, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> OG-
> ? Pink
> ? Purple
> ? Red
> ...



*happily pokes at your hearty stack of lovely consoles*
*10 thumbs up*
Thanks for sharing the pics! 

Woah the NEW 3DS XL
See, truth be told I have zero interest in Zelda (or Mario or Yoshi, for that matter lol)
and that mask thingy is a tad disturbing to look at,
SO I LOVE YOUR CUPCAKE SKINZ <3 <3
(but yes, it's definitely wiser to have it covered up. I'd probably do the same if I have the new one)

I was massively disappointed that that they do not come in that most excellent *MINTY GREEN* or the pearly white/silver colors ;__;


----------



## ibelleS (Feb 22, 2015)

It looks so girly ;_;
I might get a red skin (there weren't any red XL's available when I bought mine) to cover up the pink, or I might wait and see what limited edition New XL's come out.


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 22, 2015)

We need an official thread for this, seen so many of them! I love looking at everyones' DS's, plain or decorated. I saw the microwaved MM 3DS... 

_but can it blend?_


- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> -snip-
> I was massively disappointed that that they do not come in that most excellent *MINTY GREEN* or the pearly white/silver colors ;__;



omg i would die for a minty green one. or at least matte lilac/rose pink or all white. AH DREAMS


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well it's the original 3DS. I might upgrade to N3DSxl, but I don't know yet


Spoiler:  I thought it was to big


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine is the small blue 3ds


----------



## Flop (Feb 22, 2015)

How the hell did some of these people get the new MM 3DS?  =/


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 22, 2015)

This is a pretty cool idea!  Here are my 3DSes:





I absolutely love both of them! I have so many good memories with my aqua-blue 3DS, and my ACNL 3DS XL is just beautiful! It did cost me an arm and a leg to get my ACNL 3DS XL ($400...), but it was worth it in the end! 



Punchyleaf said:


> OG-
> • Pink
> • Purple
> • Red
> ...



Your Majora's Mask New 3DS XL is so beautiful! :O It sucks how you have to hide it in order to prevent it from being stolen. Either way, it's great that you have it!  Your other 3DSes look really nice, too (I really like the Pikachu 3DS XL)!



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here the current 3DS systems I'm using as of now. The top one is my North American XL model, which is probably going to be replaced by a red New 3DS XL next week. The other system found in the same picture is a New 3DS model from Japan and has Yoshi cover plates (#004).



O.O I need that regular New 3DS!


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> How the hell did some of these people get the new MM 3DS?  =/


I got it because cool parents.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> How the hell did some of these people get the new MM 3DS?  =/



I got it because my happy ass waited at 6am In front of target with 5 other people. There were ony 5 systems but thankfully the only other girl that was there was there for cold support as her boyfriend and I got the last one :>
It was 10 degrees F out (-10 Celsius or so) and I waited for two hours lmao. The others had been there since 5am.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro826 said:


> This is a pretty cool idea!  Here are my 3DSes:
> 
> I absolutely love both of them! I have so many good memories with my aqua-blue 3DS, and my ACNL 3DS XL is just beautiful! It did cost me an arm and a leg to get my ACNL 3DS XL ($400...), but it was worth it in the end!
> 
> ...



Ah thanks ^~^ pika is still my favorite system lol. And I'm sad I have to cover it too but it's whatever since I still got one :3


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's my n3DS with the black and gold star cover plates (the only plates I liked, and they look pretty nice I think!):



I miss my Pikachu XL though, sigh.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

U-umm~ It's not much, but here is my 3DS. <3




​


----------



## jessbronco (Feb 23, 2015)

To the ones who got the new 3DSxl, where did you all buy it from? My mum is living in England I live in the US by myself, so she has to buy stuff for me through amazon. I noticed it's not available there yet. Does anybody know when? I'm hoping to get it for my 20th in July (even though I got the 3DSxl for my birthday last year ) Also is it worth the upgrade? Thanks


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 23, 2015)

jessbronco said:


> To the ones who got the new 3DSxl, where did you all buy it from? My mum is living in England I live in the US by myself, so she has to buy stuff for me through amazon. I noticed it's not available there yet. Does anybody know when? I'm hoping to get it for my 20th in July (even though I got the 3DSxl for my birthday last year ) Also is it worth the upgrade? Thanks


It had the same release date as the American one, so it is available. I'm European, and I managed to get the MM3DS.
It might just be that the New 3DS is temporarily sold out at the places you're looking at.


----------



## Ponyu (Feb 23, 2015)

I think I've got way too many, but I love them all... they're all EU versions except for the pink one, which is NA. Please excuse the rather crappy phone pic...


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 23, 2015)

View attachment 84965
Sorry for the crappy picture quality.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 23, 2015)

My 3DS. Don't mind my TMNT blanket...


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Feb 23, 2015)

Aqua Blue 3DS
Zelda: A Link Between Worlds 3DS XL

I don't use my blue 3DS much


----------



## LaurenPuzzle (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow some of you have so many ds lol


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

Ponyu said:


> I think I've got way too many, but I love them all... they're all EU versions except for the pink one, which is NA. Please excuse the rather crappy phone pic...
> 
> View attachment 84954



The pink one is so cute <333 is that a skin?

I'm trying to find skins for my n3ds. I have the purple 3ds meh its nothing special but I love it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

I only posted my new one. I have my new 3DS, my blue 3DS I used from 2011 until this year, and my light blue DSi. 
These are the only 3 at my apartment. At my parents house, I have a couple DS Lites, and an original pink DS.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 25, 2015)

Ooo I have to post pics of mine later!


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 25, 2015)

*My New 3DS XL that I got yesterday:






My New 3DS XL and my old regular 3DS:








I got my New 3DS XL from here. Only 1 has sold since I bought mine, probably some still in stock. It ships as soon as your payment clears. Came in the box and everything. I got a 64GB microSD card to go with it.

I was planning to get the Majora's Mask one, but I couldn't find one under $300, which was my budget. I'm happy with what I got though : )

Now if Xenoblade Chronicles 3D will hurry up and release.....!*


----------



## section (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey if you are living in the US it should be available to you. I am in the US and bought mine from target 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's my new 3ds! Just got it a week ago .
I will update once I get a theme added and all


----------



## davroslek (Feb 26, 2015)

My 3DS XL is the New Super Mario Bros 2 Limited Edition version. I bought it from Wal-Mart during their Black Friday sale last December. Also, I'm using the Sable theme. : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Here are my two babies.


Spoiler:  















The hard cover was a birthday present from a friend in Japan. He got it from Pokemon Center.

I'm debating with myself if I should trade in my pink 3DS for a N3DS.
Plus I will need a new micro SD card...


----------



## Ponyu (Feb 26, 2015)

Joy said:


> The pink one is so cute <333 is that a skin?


Thank you <3 Yes, it's a skin/vinyl decal which I got from eBay. The seller's name is minicreations 

/edit: I just saw that they don't have this particular decal in stock at the moment :/ maybe if you asked them...?


----------



## pocky (Feb 26, 2015)

Ponyu said:


> Thank you <3 Yes, it's a skin/vinyl decal which I got from eBay. The seller's name is minicreations
> 
> /edit: I just saw that they don't have this particular decal in stock at the moment :/ maybe if you asked them...?



It looks like they have them in stock again.
For the XL and for the original.


----------



## Holla (Feb 26, 2015)

pocky said:


> It looks like they have them in stock again.
> For the XL and for the original.



Thanks for posting that! The same seller also has several Zelda, Pokemon and even Sailor Moon decals for 3DS's as well, so those who are also interested should check out the other ones the seller has.


----------



## Holla (Feb 27, 2015)

I absolutely love all the 3DS's I've seen on this thread so far! So I'm going to post my own! ^.^ I'll post my old DS Lites too for those interested.  All my systems are NA but I sure love the colours some of you guys have that we don't have here! Sorry if the images are a bit blurry as I took them with my old iPhone.


Spoiler: Coral Pink DS Lite









My first Nintendo system! I got this little baby for Christmas in 2006, which was shortly after the DS Lites came out. I was 10 years old at the time. I mainly wanted a gaming system to play Pokemon (Emerald was my first game and I played it a lot on this DS as I got my DS before Pokemon Diamond and Pearl were a thing). Gotta love the GBA slot. This one has seen a lot of wear and tear over the years though. Many buttons have gone soft, the touch screen is way off and no longer calibrates correctly and it has a cracked hinge (you can sort of see the clear tape holding it together on the right side). It still works though!  The case is a cute hard shell that easily slides on that I bought from Walmart quite some time ago.





Spoiler: Special Edition (Lime) Green DS Lite









This Special Edition DS Lite I got sometime around 2010-2011 to make playing more comfortable as my old Coral Pink DS was pretty worn out and annoying to use at times, plus I loved the Lime Green colour! Unfortunately though a small slightly annoying buzzing sound emanates from beneath the touch screen and dust particles are inside the top screen and my system has been like that since new. :/ I tried to convince my parents to send it in to get it fixed but they wouldn't listen to me... I'd pay for it for it to be fixed now but Nintendo no longer repairs DS Lites.  I still love this DS though and it's still a lot nicer to play than my poor old worn out Coral Pink DS. The cute carrying case came with it as part of the Special Edition package.





Spoiler: Black/Blue 3DS XL









Finally here's my latest edition my lovely 3DS XL that I got around mid July in 2013. I originally owned a regular sized 3DS (the Aqua Bluey-Green one), but the home button quit working in less then week and I didn't even own a game yet! (I spent all my money on the 3DS). So I returned the 3DS and was hesitant to buy another one. After doing some research I found out that the XL's have stronger built start, select and home buttons, so I looked into buying one of those. They were too much money though... $200 plus tax which is more like $226 here (stupid 13% tax!). Anyways, one day I was looking on Kijiji (a Canadian local free classifieds site) and someone had a Black/Blue XL (the colour I wanted! I <3 blue.) new in the box and were asking about $180 which I could afford! So I messaged the guy and met up with him. Turns out he had bought the system for the kid of a friend or relative of his, but never gave it to him as the kid was known to not be very careful with things... So anyways in the end he sold it to me for $170 and I didn't even ask him to drop the price lol I was willing to pay the $180 but hey! With that I even had enough money to go out and buy a game which I did! I bought none other than Animal Crossing New Leaf what a day!  To this day the system still works great and has only minor signs of normal wear. The simple black case I only use for travel, and I bought it online a year or so ago. It protects my system and holds my cleaning cloth, AR cards and 3 games.





Spoiler: Cute New Cover for my 3DS






I just bought this off ebay for my Black/Blue 3DS to help jazz it up as the plain blue is pretty but has gotten boring to look at since I've had the system nearly 2 years now. It is a Japanese import that was/is only sold at Pokemon centers in Japan. I saw this case a while ago but could not find anyone selling one online, but this thread reminded me of it and I just found one that I bought! It was $27 US including shipping (More like $35 CAN, stupid crummy exchange rate right now). It's supposed to come in the mail anywhere from mid to late March, and I hope it comes alright as  this is my first ebay purchase without the use of one of my parents' accounts as I'm of age now.  It's also clear so my system's pretty blue colour will show through the areas around the Pokemon.


Also congrats to those of you who got the New 3DS's they look great! I am personally not planning on upgrading thugh, as I love my old 3DS XL and would rather spend the money on 3DS or Wii U games, plus the new enhancements aren't enough for me to make the switch. I'm not likely going to buy any games that will require the ZL, ZR or C Stick buttons, I dislike the rearrangement of the game card slot, stylus etc. The only things I do like is the faster processor, but my iphone is old, slow and clunky too and I'm used to it so it's not a big deal. Face tracking 3D is nice too, but 90% of the time I play at night in the dark so no camera is going to be able to track my face lol. Built in Amiibo support is nice too, but if I ever get any Amiibo compatible games then I'll just get the adaptor for my old 3DS. There also isn't a Blue coloured New 3DS here in NA, darn you Europe! (Don't worry I still love you guys though! ^.^) So even if I did want a New 3DS there isn't a colour here that I'm interested in.

I can see how it's a great upgrade for other people, but it's just not for me.


----------



## section (Feb 27, 2015)

Holla said:


> I absolutely love all the 3DS's I've seen on this thread so far! So I'm going to post my own! ^.^ I'll post my old DS Lites too for those interested.  All my systems are NA but I sure love the colours some of you guys have that we don't have here! Sorry if the images are a bit blurry as I took them with my old iPhone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Coral Pink DS Lite
> ...



I really like your collection ya got there! I agree with why you do not want to upgrade to the new 3ds. I upgraded because I was still on the original 3ds.


----------



## Holla (Feb 27, 2015)

section said:


> I really like your collection ya got there! I agree with why you do not want to upgrade to the new 3ds. I upgraded because I was still on the original 3ds.



Thanks! I ended up typing a lot more than I should have, but oh well. I can understand your upgrade that's for sure as I briefly owned a regular 3DS and I find the bigger screens show more detail, not to mention the placement of the stylus on the original smaller 3DS was horrible. Also over all I find the XL's seem to be a bit higher quality too.


----------



## Flykk (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm too lazy to go and take another picture of my 2ds, so here's an artistic one I took a while ago
I also have a NA 3ds, but I since moved back to the UK so I got one from here so I didn't have to import all my games (also the wifi was broken on my old one)



I bought it back in november and now I want the new3DSXL.... such decisions.


----------



## pocky (Feb 27, 2015)

TBH I love customization so I'd buy the New 3DS in a heartbeat if we had the regular size in NA. But right now I'm fine with the 'old' 3DS so I'll be keeping it for a while. Unless of course they start releasing a bunch of New 3DS exclusives.


----------



## MagsyPies (Feb 27, 2015)

My white 3DS xl! I noticed someone else in this thread has the same Club Nintendo pouch  Pouch buddies! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry about the upside down pics and yellow table


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 27, 2015)

Update on my N3DS XL  The Rilakkuma case I got for it came in and I'm so happy with it. Blue polka dots and stripes have a plastic feel while the white parts of it are matte. ...If that makes any sense lol.


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 28, 2015)

mickeydamouse said:


> I was one of the lucky ones! I can't seem to upload a picture, but I have the Majora's Mask 3ds!



Wow...you are bragging about this everywhere...aren't you! LOL


This is hers (and her holding it...my oldest brat...I mean kid)






*This is mine:*





Mine is WAY better, don't you think?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is my "pre-amazing-MM-New-3DSXL-3DSXL"...LOL...That I will have always and forever...!


----------



## Holla (Mar 11, 2015)

​
I posted in this thread awhile ago, but I just got my Pokemon case from Japan today so here's an update of my Blue 3DS XL! I was super excited to put it on as online I've only seen pictures of it on White and Pink XLs so I was curious if it would still look good on a dark coloured system and I'm happy to say it does! ^.^ I'm super happy with this, plus it still fits in my black carrying case for when I'm on he go.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla said:


> I posted in this thread awhile ago, but I just got my Pokemon case from Japan today so here's an update of my Blue 3DS XL! I was super excited to put it on as online I've only seen pictures of it on White and Pink XLs so I was curious if it would still look good on a dark coloured system and I'm happy to say it does! ^.^ I'm super happy with this, plus it still fits in my black carrying case for when I'm on he go.



Oh my gosh I neeeeeed that!  Unfortunately I have the Yoshi XL so it'd look like crap.


I can't believe I just complained about having the awesome Yoshi 3DS.  Somebody should smack me or something.


----------



## Holla (Mar 11, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Oh my gosh I neeeeeed that!  Unfortunately I have the Yoshi XL so it'd look like crap.
> 
> 
> I can't believe I just complained about having the awesome Yoshi 3DS.  Somebody should smack me or something.



*Smack* Haha, but surprisingly I got my regular old Blue XL back in July of 2013 which was before the Yoshi LE came out and when it did I was so mad lol! It's ok though as Blue is my favourite colour and this cute Pokemon case helps to make up for it. 

Awesome that you got the Yoshi one though I love that one! ^.^


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 11, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> Update on my N3DS XL  The Rilakkuma case I got for it came in and I'm so happy with it. Blue polka dots and stripes have a plastic feel while the white parts of it are matte. ...If that makes any sense lol.



Where did you get that case?


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 12, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Oh my gosh I neeeeeed that!  Unfortunately I have the Yoshi XL so it'd look like crap.
> 
> 
> I can't believe I just complained about having the awesome Yoshi 3DS.  Somebody should smack me or something.



*TWO smacks...From someone who also has the Yoshi ds! I bought a new one and refuse to let my Yoshi go! 

Actually ... 2 MORE smacks ... just cuz you really deserve it!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 12, 2015)

@Holla where did you get that case?


----------



## Holla (Mar 12, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> @Holla where did you get that case?



I got it off eBay as it was originally only available from Pokemon Centers in Japan. It ended up costing me $35 Canadian (that's including shipping and everything), which is enough but fair, considering I wanted something to jazz up my 3DS but not take away from its original colouring. Mind you it'll be cheaper than that if you live in the USA as the Canadian dollar is suffering big time right now. It also comes with a clear plastic bottom that snaps on as well. It also only fits the older 3DS (sorry New 3DS XL owners). 

Here is the link to the same one that I bought for those interested. It shipped pretty much the same day that I paid for it and it came in my mailbox one day before the earliest estimated delivery date.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 12, 2015)

i don't know how to post a picture so i will post a official photo http://www.zonablack.com/pictures/items/9/0/47.20120429210445420.1.large.png

Lol this is a dsi xl i have to get a 3ds


----------



## Boosh (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine isn't worth posting a picture of. I just have the aqua blue 3DS (the small, original one). I had a pink DS lite before that. I still love my 3DS and can't justify buying a newer one. It works fine and I'm happy with it so 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some of the ones in this thread are awesome though and make me a bit jealous!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> I got it off eBay as it was originally only available from Pokemon Centers in Japan. It ended up costing me $35 Canadian (that's including shipping and everything), which is enough but fair, considering I wanted something to jazz up my 3DS but not take away from its original colouring. Mind you it'll be cheaper than that if you live in the USA as the Canadian dollar is suffering big time right now. It also comes with a clear plastic bottom that snaps on as well. It also only fits the older 3DS (sorry New 3DS XL owners).
> 
> Here is the link to the same one that I bought for those interested. It shipped pretty much the same day that I paid for it and it came in my mailbox one day before the earliest estimated delivery date.



Ah thanks, sadly it's not letting me buy it


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

Boosh said:


> Mine isn't worth posting a picture of. I just have the aqua blue 3DS (the small, original one). I had a pink DS lite before that. I still love my 3DS and can't justify buying a newer one. It works fine and I'm happy with it so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Some of the ones in this thread are awesome though and make me a bit jealous!



I used to have an aqua blue one, and when they announced the new 3DS I was like "pssh! I won't be needing one of those!" 

Then my charging port broke so I had to construct an elaborate makeshift mechanism to hold the plug in a very delicate and specific place in order to charge the 3DS correctly.

It got to the point where I just gave in and got this and doodled on it








And then my laptop broke and I am broke too after buying the new 3DS 

Oops


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 12, 2015)

Mario&Luigi Dream Team special edition


----------



## swimmergal98 (Mar 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> ​
> I posted in this thread awhile ago, but I just got my Pokemon case from Japan today so here's an update of my Blue 3DS XL! I was super excited to put it on as online I've only seen pictures of it on White and Pink XLs so I was curious if it would still look good on a dark coloured system and I'm happy to say it does! ^.^ I'm super happy with this, plus it still fits in my black carrying case for when I'm on he go.



wow that looks really sharp, doesn't make the system look too bulky either


----------



## Holla (Mar 12, 2015)

swimmergal98 said:


> wow that looks really sharp, doesn't make the system look too bulky either



Thanks, but yeah it doesn't add too much thickness which I like. I can post a side view shot in a bit if you'd like. ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Punchyleaf said:


> Ah thanks, sadly it's not letting me buy it



Really? That's odd. Hmm...


----------



## swimmergal98 (Mar 12, 2015)

The case i have on mine makes it kinda thick and it already isn't a slimmer system but yeah that would be sweet if you could


----------



## xanisha (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is a pic of mine ^.^


----------



## Holla (Mar 12, 2015)

swimmergal98 said:


> The case i have on mine makes it kinda thick and it already isn't a slimmer system but yeah that would be sweet if you could



Ok, I will! ^.^ It'll have to wait until tomorrow though as its late now and everything is dark. But I'll definitely post it tomorrow. Also keep an eye out for other similar Japanese cases as I've seen a Sylveon one that someone imported too. Same idea only different graphic on the front so there may be other designs out there too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xanisha said:


> Here is a pic of mine ^.^
> View attachment 86665



Oh I love yours the Pokemon X/Y special edition looks awesome!


----------



## xanisha (Mar 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Oh I love yours the Pokemon X/Y special edition looks awesome!


Yeah I really like it. I needed a console to play the Pokemon X&Y on and I saw this in target and I was all like why not get it XD


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

I have the New 3DS XL
My friend has the normal sized one and has EVERY single flipping faceplate up to date


----------



## xxTomxx (Mar 13, 2015)

I really like special edition DS systems haha


----------



## Loriii (Mar 22, 2015)

I collect these kind of stuff  ^-^



Spoiler











I've kept the others sealed (for now)



Spoiler












I use my Yoshi XL for Animal Crossing and a New Black XL (not in the pic) right now as my main C:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 22, 2015)

Already posted mine but just wanted to post these two nifty things I got here 



Spoiler: no regrets on the second pic








- - - Post Merge - - -

Yayy siidewayys .-.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 24, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yayy siidewayys .-.



*Right-click image file -> Rotate Clockwise*


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 24, 2015)

Holla said:


> ​
> I posted in this thread awhile ago, but I just got my Pokemon case from Japan today so here's an update of my Blue 3DS XL! I was super excited to put it on as online I've only seen pictures of it on White and Pink XLs so I was curious if it would still look good on a dark coloured system and I'm happy to say it does! ^.^ I'm super happy with this, plus it still fits in my black carrying case for when I'm on he go.



I have this case too! It was for my pink XL. Sadly I had to sell that system so I could get the new XL so the case is just collecting dust now.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I'm not using it yet, since I need a bigger microSD first.
> The one that all my main stuff is still on is a silver/black 3DS XL. I also have a black/blue 2DS.



I have that one
#toolazytomakeanoriginalpost

and the red DSi XL 25th Anniversary Mario Edition

and this one


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 25, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> and this one





Spoiler: Rilakkuma twinsies!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 25, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've three themes on rotate:
> 
> 
> Spinner Peach
> ...



I love all of the 3DS systems!!


I personally have the same one as Tina :3 I really love it. When I do get the New 3DS XL, I'm going to buy one in blue (if they have one by then) because the Majora one is ridiculous in price. Lucky to everyone who managed to get one.


----------



## matt (Mar 25, 2015)

Top most is my 3DS next to my DS lite
Below is 3DS
Below It is also 3ds


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: Rilakkuma twinsies!



HOW CUTE♥♥
where did you get yours?
mine I got it from Kiddy Land in Tokyo, Japan
they dont sell covers here.. <//3


----------



## RadiantScone (Mar 26, 2015)

This is my baby


----------



## Kayteaface (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm currently swapping back and forth between my A Link Between Worlds 3DS XL and the plain blue New 3DS XL. I think I'll be switching over to the New one permanently tomorrow in time for the Xenoblade Chronicles 3D release on Thursday, though. I also have a coral pink DS Lite which I very rarely use anymore.
I'm not super fond of the shade of blue the New 3DS XL is (I wasn't lucky enough to get a MH4U one like I wanted ) so I want to get a decal or shell case for that one soon :3


----------



## daniduckyface (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll post a picture when i get it but i ordered an ACNL 3ds xl today <3 so excited! Got it @ gamestop for $150 so i'm not complaining either


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I'll post a picture when i get it but i ordered an ACNL 3ds xl today <3 so excited! Got it @ gamestop for $150 so i'm not complaining either



Really?! Thats so lucky!

Is it coming with the digital copy of ACNL?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

RadiantScone said:


> This is my baby View attachment 87997



im so jelly of that ;o;


----------



## daniduckyface (Apr 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Really?! Thats so lucky!
> 
> Is it coming with the digital copy of ACNL?



i don't believe so since it's refurbished but no worries i still have my physical copy ^^ i'm so happy i got it though. the guy was in shock there was one in stock lol


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I'll post a picture when i get it but i ordered an ACNL 3ds xl today <3 so excited! Got it @ gamestop for $150 so i'm not complaining either



What a lucky find! If I had that 3DS I wouldn't use a case or anything, it's just so pretty!


----------



## daniduckyface (Apr 1, 2015)

Illyana said:


> What a lucky find! If I had that 3DS I wouldn't use a case or anything, it's just so pretty!



i kinda want to find a nice clear one to preserve the design on it D: nice upgrade from my old red one though, with everyone trading their old 3ds' in for a new one, a few have popped up C: now the painful wait lol


----------



## Zander (Apr 8, 2015)

My 3dsXL(X) and my n3DSxl (Zero)

I designed the skins, and my buddy prints them on vinyl


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 8, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> HOW CUTE♥♥
> where did you get yours?
> mine I got it from Kiddy Land in Tokyo, Japan
> they dont sell covers here.. <//3



Ahh sorry I didn't see that you replied! 
But I got mine from Amazon for about $20. 
I jumped right on it because I know cute, good quality 3DS cases from Japan aren't often that cheap.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

LaurenPuzzle said:


> I thought it would be fun for people to post what their DS looks like or what DS they have !
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> ...



Heeyy! I bought that theme too! And i have a Smash Bros. Red 3DS XL with the Super Smash Bros. 3DS game pre installed. It was the only reason whyi bought  that one, i kinda regret it now though, 3 days after i bought my 3DS XL the New 3DS got announced to be released soon, i expected it to take longer hahah!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw i saw a Majora Mask 3DS XL in my Media store, it is in The Netherlands so if there are any dutch people around here who are wanting it pm me!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 11, 2015)

LaurenPuzzle said:


> I thought it would be fun for people to post what their DS looks like or what DS they have !
> 
> Heres mine:


I REALLY want one of those consoles... I am saving up, but I just have the normal one for now. The New Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 11, 2015)

here's mine! for some reason tinypic rotated the picture and i have no clue how to fix that lol


----------



## Bojack (Apr 11, 2015)

Too lazy to take an actual pic. ;p


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

It still works thankfully...but I'm not touching that thing until I get a new one and transfer all my stuff onto it.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It still works thankfully...but I'm not touching that thing until I get a new one and transfer all my stuff onto it.



OMG what happened did you drop it?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> OMG what happened did you drop it?



No, the thing broke off due to age...probably.. (I had that thing for over a year)

The thing is actually pretty durable.


----------

